# Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker control panel replacement



## Firemedic911 (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker (model# 20072612). I restored it from father in laws backyard. I gave it some attention (replaced the element and a few cosmetics) and was able to smoke a rack of ribs on it. After that, the control panel quit working. It was missing the button covers already (see pics). I have tried to find a replacement for the control panel and have struck out all together. Not sure if masterbuilt is just not making it anymore amd if that means this smoker i have is obselete. Im really hoping not. Do any of you smoking veterams have Amy suggestions or advice? Im willing to pay for one if I can find one. Would like to get back to smoking some stuff soon.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2020)

Sounds like a great time to switch to a pid, check out tallbm's post on them


----------



## Braz (Nov 22, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Sounds like a great time to switch to a pid, check out tallbm's post on them


What he said. $150 or so for an Auber PID controller and a simple rewiring job and you will have a smoker better than the original ever was.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 22, 2020)

Exactly.  I switched last year and haven't looked back.  Made it into an entirely better smoker.  Upped my smoking game tremendously.


----------



## Firemedic911 (Nov 22, 2020)

Awesome. Thanks guys. I found tallbm's post you were referring to. Im definitely going to be picking me up one of those!


----------



## AdamHu (Dec 29, 2020)

I had some problems with the electric smoker, when I turned it on I just couldn't control it, like for real


----------



## Firemedic911 (Jan 17, 2021)

AdamHu said:


> I had some problems with the electric smoker, when I turned it on I just couldn't control it, like for real


I have since solved my problem thanks to 

 tallbm
 on here. He has been a life saver. Get you an Auber PID. Problem solved. Tallbm has a rewire guide that is step by step easy and makes your smoker better anyway. Do it man.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Feb 22, 2021)

Can you link that guide?


----------



## tallbm (Feb 23, 2021)

Blunderbuss said:


> Can you link that guide?


Hi there and welcome!

Here you go:





						MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Long story short.  The simple rewire makes the MES so that the cord directly feeds power to the heating element completely UNCONTROLLED. 
You then plug the MES plug into something like an Auber PID controller. You plug the PID into the wall and throw the temp probe into the smoker.
You set the temp in the PID controller and the PID will feed power on/off to the MES to hit the set temp and hold the temp.

When you step back and look at it, it's simple but just has some areas to understand first to then become simple :)


----------

